# 40 acres with house, guesthouse and barn for sale in WI



## JoeIsuzu (May 30, 2007)

2BR/1BA 1400 sq ft passive solar, hybrid berm main house with Quatro Fire woodstove. Uses 3 cords of wood per year. Also has forced air furnace and central air should you choose not to cut or buy wood. 

Asking price: $239,900

For more details and photos:

http://mcconoughey.net/WI_Homestead.pdf


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

the link doesn't work


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

He's lying. Check his username. <G>


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

its double the money that can be earned from the land anyway


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ed Norman said:


> He's lying. Check his username. <G>



I've looked at his profile, and don't see anything that makes it a lie. Please explain.

Angie


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

JoeIsuzu
Joe is U Zing U ??


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ozarkquilter46 said:


> JoeIsuzu
> Joe is U Zing U ??


I guess I don't speak that language.

I see Joe with the name of an auto type.

************************

fake or real, just be careful and always do due dilignce. Ht and I cannot fix a bad deal for you.

Angie


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

In the old Isuzu commercials, Joe Isuzu always lied......It was a sales gimick.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Scrounger said:


> In the old Isuzu commercials, Joe Isuzu always lied......It was a sales gimick.



Thank you Scrounger.
I'm going to leave the post since I have no proof of any reason to delete it. But everyone - consider all you've read here before deciding to do any business.

Angie


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey, don't go by what I said. I was jokingly referring to the old commercials mentioned above. I enjoyed them. He always lied, big lies. Why a person picks a username is a deeply personal decision that only they can make. 

And he smiled while he lied.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

The pdf worked for me... a real house even.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah, but Joe never answered his PMs --well, he didn't answer the one from ME!

Oh, well.

Pony!


----------



## Ford8N (Nov 29, 2006)

That's a real nice area maybe twenty minutes west of me. Hillsboro was settled by Czechs and they have a big fest every year.

Cesky Den 

They are known to have some good polka bands. Nothin' beats Wisconsin Polka music!!!!


----------

